# WTK: DIY lighting



## shagadelic99tt (Feb 17, 2008)

i have a 4ft marine tank and i am thinking of doing a light system for mostly soft corals....does anyone know the type of ballasts i would require for this project? also the bulbs, what wattage?


----------

